# Show me yoru shop



## snowdog (Jun 8, 2007)

*Show me your shop*

If there is a thread that has this already please post a link. I hate duplicating threads. I did a search but didn't find anything specific. 

I love looking in peoples garages and shops to see what they use and how they have over come design obstacles. I find myself slowing down as I drive past open garage doors sometimes.

hmm seems like I cant post an html link to my pics on flickr. I'll have to look into that. Is that a forum rule?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You can't post links until you have made 10 posts. This is to reduce the spam bots and undesireables, and it works pretty well. Nice shop!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Here is some of my little shop that is approx the front of my 1 car garage. Table saw is mobile but I don't move it much. 

http://woodenstuff.photosite.com/Album4/

Nice shop Snowdog!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi showdog

Many members post snapshots of the shop/garages but don't list them in that way BUT you can see many of them but hitting the VIEW --- VIEW GALLERY item list on posted items on the left side of the post, this item will show you what the member as posted on the forum....many will have the shop in the background....I also find it fun to see what others have done in the shop/garage to make it into a wood shop. 


this should help with the heat of summer 
http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...uting/3983-ultra-simple-router-table-6286.jpg


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice workshop snowdog

This is my shop
It,s not much but it sure holds lots of junk.  
It 12 ' x 26 ' 
I mainly work outside most of the time.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

You can find some fresh shots of my shop I just uploaded today at this link.

http://s107.photobucket.com/albums/m292/bnoles616/Shop/?start=all&mediafilter=images

This building came into being in the late 1800's at the turn of century. It was an old fire house for the small town I live in and this is where they kept the horse drawn fire wagon back at that time. When I first met the building it was deteriorated to the point of needing to be torn down, but I decided to restore it to it's current state. More than 3 years later it now serves as my small corner of the world where I can fully enjoy my woodworking hobby. The inside measures 12 1/2 X 17 1/2. 

With only a little over 200 square feet to work with, I have to utilize every square inch to the fullest where neatness and organization are a must. All major tools are on mobile stands which allows for easy moving around and even wheeling outdoors to work on favorable days.

Enjoy the tour and I'm happy to answer any questions anyone has.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice shop, Snowdog but let's see a little more sawdust on that floor


----------



## snowdog (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow, I love what you did with the space. Talk about 20 lbs of "stuff" in a 10 lb bag. You really packed it in there. You must be happy with the way it turned out. It looks GREAT! 

Where are you located?



Bob N said:


> You can find some fresh shots of my shop I just uploaded today at this link.
> 
> http://s107.photobucket.com/albums/m292/bnoles616/Shop/?start=all&mediafilter=images
> 
> This building came into being in the late 1800's at the turn of century. It was an old fire house f....


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

cranbrook2 said:


> Nice workshop snowdog
> 
> This is my shop
> It,s not much but it sure holds lots of junk.
> ...


John, I've always thought of you're work as little short of brilliant, but having now seen you're cramped conditions the rating has to move up to BRILLIANT.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

*The reason I bought my house!*

When I first saw this garage, I knew this is the house I was going to buy.

My shop is in the forward end of a 2 car garage, but one with a little extra depth. With all the stuff I have in it, I can still squeeze my F150 and the Mrs.'s Minivan inside- - - - but it takes about 20 minutes to move everything against the front wall.

All the big machines are on wheels, and the router table tucks underneath the shelving, which is 2 feet deep. The aircompressor and shopvac tuck underneath the table saw. When using the air compressor, I wheel it outside, just to keep the noise down. The worktable with the mitersaw on it serves double duty as a saw stand and as an assembly table. The pocket hole jig is on a bench hook, and it works great on the worktable as well.

It is a garage, so I do have to store all the kids stuff as well, so that is why there are curtains on the shelves. They prevent a great deal of dust from collecting on the little ones things.

The first thing I did when I started setting up shop was to change out the 2 single bulb fixtures with flourescents. I have a small halogen light that works great for up close work, and the 2 head halogen works great in the end of the shop with the doors, which screen any overhead light if I'm working with them open.

There are 2 fire extinguishers- one by the house door, one by the two garage doors, and the first aid kit is in the center of the tool board. I like all the hand tools I usually use hanging, so I've got a lot of pegboard. The 10 foot ceilings in the garage let me use a lot of wallspace.

One of the most important things in the shop is the file cabinet. All of my great uncles plans, my owners manuals, and my plans are kept safely in here, less likely to be damaged than in a paper box. I'm trying to score a 2 drawer lateral cabinet, so I can corrall my ever growing collection of magazines, which completely fill the base cabinet under the drill press.

The portable power tools are all in the lower cabinets, the sanders and sanding paper are in the wall cabinet. 

A brass music stand helps keep me from losing any plans I have, or my tape measure. By sitting on an angle I can't set something down on top of it and hide it!

-------
I forgot to add one key thing- originally the garage was set up on one electrical circuit for everything, except for the outlets in the ceiling for the garage doors. That meant if ever I tripped the circuit breaker ALL lights went out. I added 2 additional 20amp 115 circuits for the bigger tools (namely the air compressor) and split the light fixtures so that I can lose one of the 15 am circuits and not be entirely in the dark.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Whoa there Doug..... you have been holding out on us  that is one nice shop and even more organized than mine. I am glad someone finally took that honor away from me now so I can stop being teased  

BTW.... that lathe will work better in a horizonal position.  

Really nice shop space and I know you enjoy it to the fullest.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Guys...just a couple of shots of my shop being a beginner at this making dust. Your shops look great... 24 x 24 are the dimensions of my shop.
Not to take up another post...thanks all...yes I do like Rigid tools...I feel that they are really close to contractors tools. Probably the least favorite is the Scroll saw - but then again - I used a DeWalt - and fell in love with it - other wise its pretty good, and I have a delta to back it up. Love woodburning - but need to get better at all my projects. Oh yes...Larry will do...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Now that's what I call a shed! What are it's dimensions Fourleftpaws (may I call you Bob or Bill or something else that's easy on the tongue?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi paws

Very nice equip shop I see you like Ridgid equipment and looks like 95% of the shop equipment is Ridgid , what is your review on the shop euipment ?

I see you are still doing wood burning art you should put one in the contest now running...can't hurt and you just may pickup some free stuff from Bob N.

I'm going to put in a planter I made on Monday just for kicks, it's going to be more of a How-To-Make thing than anything eles... 

Made with the Bird Mouth Bits, 7 parts to the planer...it's no big deal just a easy to make planter for my BOSS..  out of some old fence stock I had around the shop...but it was fun to make with more math than I wanted to use and I haven't used for a long time  





==============




Fourleftpaws said:


> Hi Guys...just a couple of shots of my shop being a beginner at this making dust. Your shops look great...


----------



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

*Here is my humble shop*

And it's a mess. You can also see how I mounted the latest craftsman buy 














































Nothing is really organized yet and it's a mess. The reason I mounted another router to the workbench is it made it hasy to do the round edges on a few coutertops I'm doing for the basement bar. Comes in real handy...And, I don't have to hold the router by hand.

Needless to say a few months ago I had not a tool to my name..Well nothing real good. After this forum..This is what I have now.

You guys are a bad influance 

I love it

Joe


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Looks organized and clean to me 

Here's a tip pick up a computer keyboard pull out from under a desk type and mount your Delta chop saw to it... you can find them at the right price from Good-Will and they work great for that job...

Pull out ,snap up and lock into place....just right for your work bench....I got one for 10.oo bucks like new...I'm going to put on some out riggers to hold the long boards up for me...after I get the computer table mounted...


==========


----------



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

MAN..That is an awesome idea...So should I mount it to the bottom shelf..Or some other way.

Can't visualize...NO SLEEP


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

You will need to make a hang down bracket that it can bolt to from the bottom side of the work bench...
You will need to get the ruler out and see how tall your chop saw is then it's duck soup from there on....some plywood wood should do the trick...
Don't need anything on the back side of the drop down just something to bolt the drop down to...  upside down shelf so to speak...just like moving the top of a desk down under the bench...by ???? the height of your chop saw.

I should note that they do make one or two for the kitchen cabinets but they are not cheap . a pull out, pop up top for kitchen equipment like the hvy. duty mixers and alike...but the computer pull outs can be reworked to do the same at a much lower price...


========
JOE

Here's snapshot of the one I got and I'm going to use...

see below







lablover said:


> MAN..That is an awesome idea...So should I mount it to the bottom shelf..Or some other way.
> 
> Can't visualize...NO SLEEP


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Joe - very nice shop.........bet you pass a lot of time there...... ZZZZZZZZ wood.


----------

